# Symmetrical Component Diagrams



## TakiTaki (Oct 1, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can find symmetrical component diagrams for different types of faults. 3 phase, single line to ground, line to line, line to line to ground, line(s) to grounds through an impedance. Since they all have different diagrams and they are all treated differently, I would like to keep this all at one place and take it to exam with me. I have the blackburn symmetrical component book but I am looking for more of a summary than a full textbook. 

For example, something that I can use with NCEES #514 quickly.


----------



## TakiTaki (Oct 1, 2019)

Found a good resource after searching around a little.

https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-061-introduction-to-electric-power-systems-spring-2011/readings/MIT6_061S11_ch4.pdf


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Oct 2, 2019)

TakiTaki said:


> Found a good resource after searching around a little.
> 
> https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-061-introduction-to-electric-power-systems-spring-2011/readings/MIT6_061S11_ch4.pdf


Glad you found that. 

I used that one and also this one from SEL.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Oct 2, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Glad you found that.
> 
> I used that one and also this one from SEL.


I’ve used this sel one to answer a lot of practice exam questions.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Oct 2, 2019)

TakiTaki said:


> Does anyone know where I can find symmetrical component diagrams for different types of faults. 3 phase, single line to ground, line to line, line to line to ground, line(s) to grounds through an impedance. Since they all have different diagrams and they are all treated differently, I would like to keep this all at one place and take it to exam with me. I have the blackburn symmetrical component book but I am looking for more of a summary than a full textbook.
> 
> For example, something that I can use with NCEES #514 quickly.


Graffeo's book as a pretty good no nonsense summary of all the different type of unsymmetrical fault equivalent circuits. Just about every recommended PE reference book text book will have a chapter on symmetrical components as well, especially books focused on power system analysis.


----------

